
We need ecstasy and cocaine in place of Prozac and Xanax - jseliger
https://aeon.co/ideas/we-need-ecstasy-and-cocaine-in-place-of-prozac-and-xanax
======
kolinko
There are many different psychiatric issues.

MDMA may throw someone out of an acute depression, but for people with genetic
predispositions towards depression, it will get back after a few weeks. And
you can't microdose, nor take MDMA regularly.

As for cocaine - Ritalin is cocaine light really. Both increase dopamine, and
reduce anxiety in low enough doses.

As for replacing Xanax, it affects GABA if I'm not mistaken, which is a
completely different animal altogether. For people who have issues on that
front (i.e. experience panic attacks often, due to brain chemistry, not
because of traumatic memories), no amount of MDMA therapy, or stimulants, will
help.

~~~
goldenkey
Cocaine causes much less anxiety than adderall or ritalin. It is a way
smoother drug if its pure cocaine , not cut with caffeine and other crap.

Cocaine used to be able to be purchased over the counter and everyone carried
around snuff boxes. This country was built on cocaine. Unfortunately, with it
being illegal, it is risky to obtain and the shitty caffeine youll get with it
is inferior to amphetamines.

Would be nice to see cocaine as a prescription drug for ADD and narcolepsy.
But thats a pipe dream...

Stick with pure drugs, ie. from prescriptions. Caffeine and that other speedy
and anxiety inducing crap street coke is cut with is not worth dealing with

~~~
shoesr
Provigil seems to be way better since it doesn't get you high in the
traditional sense.

I don't think cocaine lasts long enough to be therapeutic. And certainly not
healthy to snort it.

I also don't believe anyone (99% of people) should be taking any performance
enhancing drug every day. Ritalin, Adderall and Vyvanse are all essentially
meth without the initial rush.

And yes, no one should be doing cocaine since a huge percentage is cut with
synthetic balt salts and even sometimes fentayl (not sure why).

~~~
goldenkey
Not a big fan of provigil but a lot of people seem to have success with it.
Cocaine lasts a while if you consume it sublingually or orally.

------
shoesr
I think we also need better mental models of how to deal with life and stress.
And how to be energized from being healthy and sleeping properly.

~~~
Arizhel
>I think we also need better mental models of how to deal with life and
stress.

No, we need totally different lifestyles that are more compatible with our
biology. The way our society functions is incompatible with our biology, and
we're trying to cover it up with drugs and other medical treatments.

------
I_am_neo
We need government with real honest people.....

------
klarrimore
Ah yes, another shrooms and mdma cure all article.

~~~
grillvogel
do you have any experience with either?

~~~
klarrimore
both but prefer the "harder stuff" but I'm not trying to win any converts
either.

